# GEORGIA Europe Started Here



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

GEORGIA OF LEGEND

There is an old legend that God saved *Georgia* for last. He had parcelled out all of the lands of the world to the different people, the Georgians were, of course, late to the party, and there was nothing left for them. But God so enjoyed their toasting and revelry that he gave them the section he had reserved for himself, a fertile valley of vineyards and orchards. 

Every culture grows from rich bedrock of stories - ours is no exception. *Georgia* is the second country to convert to Christianity (in 337 AD) and has developed its special brand of Orthodox Christianity from that day. The frescos in our many fine churches are unique to us and represent the flowering of an unusually strong artistic culture with a powerful love of colour, story and myth. But even before Christianity arrived the myths centred on *Georgia* stand out as bedrock of human pre-history. 
Prometheus - the Greek God who was chained to Mt Caucasus (commonly believed to be Mt Kazbek) in punishment for stealing fire and giving it to humankind. 
*Amiran*i - the Georgian demi-god with strong similarities to the Promethean legend, which some posit as the forerunner to the Greek.
Jason and the Argonauts - the Greek hero who sailed to *Colchis* (western Georgia) in search of the Golden Fleece; finding it along with the infamous Georgian princess *Medea*, a renowned healer from whom the word medicine comes. The story of the *Odyssey* describes Georgians as a rival civilization of great technological prowess and fantastic wealth.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Dmanisi Hominid*
The recently discovered Dmanisi hominid in the foothills of the lesser Caucasus provides a remarkable 1.8 million year old link with humankind's first transition from Africa to Europe and then Asia. It is no surprise to find numerous Stone Age settlements and archaeological sites spread through the Georgian Heartland.



*Origin of Wine*
All evidence points out that the earliest wine production was in Georgia. (the evidence is clear, wine was first made here)



*Tribal Era*
It is undoubtedly true that every square meter of the Georgia lowlands has been fought over and lived on by thousands of different clans and tribes. In Georgia's proto-history many indigenous, Indo-European and Middle Eastern tribes battled over the land.



*King Midas*
One of the ancient Kings of the Meskhi tribe was called Mita, and is now thought to be the famous King Midas of the golden touch. This Bronze Age era was marked by high quality gold and silver and copper artefacts, and a culture that was a strange fusion of Kurgan, Trialeti and various pre Hittite "migr"'s. All of Midas's wealth didn't help him save his kingdom, he was conquered by the Cimmerians who destroyed his kingdom.



*Greek Era*
A contemporary to ancient Greek culture, cities were being built in Georgia when most of Europe lived only in villages. The fabulously wealth city of Colchis (Poti) was originally a Greek colony and known for its famous School of Rhetoric and Philosophy. Many other settlements were subsequently made up and down the black sea coast by this famed civilization. Later the historian Herodotus mentions Georgian troops forming part of the infamous army of Xerxes during the invasion of Greece, and describes their weapons and dress.



*Jason and the Argonauts*
The first European tourists, the Argonauts, came to Georgia (the home of Media) and the legend of the Golden Fleece originated here. If Jason did exist and did come to Georgia is was probably around 300 BC. It is not known if there was a real Medea, but in this time Georgia was well know for its metal skill, linens, wine and herbal remedies.



*Silk Road*
The Silk Road began in the third century BC when emissaries of the Han dynasty made contact with kingdoms in central Asia. This east-west trade route would profoundly affect world history, from silk to spices to inventions such as gunpowder, printing blocks, and the water wheel, it become a conduit of the best and most valued of civilization. Of the two primary routes, the northern route goes directly through Georgia, indeed somewhere here is where traders got off their riverboats and began to walk by mule and camel.



*Laz Empire*
In the year 65 B.C. the Roman Empire expanded its influence into the territory of the confederated West Georgian tribes but was pushed back by Colchian and Iberian (West and East Georgian) tribes. In the fourth century A.D., because of the hegemony exercised by the Lazes (a Colchian tribe), the Laz Empire was founded.



*The Legions of Rome*
After the Romans pushed into Persia they set their eyes on Georgia as well. Sending famed general Pompey to the regions in 66 BC to tame the local tribes, he is famous here for building a stone bridge during his siege of Mtskheta which was still used until quite recently, remains of which can still be seen. Soon all of Caucasia fell to Roman rule, but it did not last long, and by the first century BC Georgia was considered an ally not a subject state.



*Christianity Begins*
God's name is writ large here. Georgia was only the second country in the world to convert to Christianity. Saint Nino of Cappadocia brought Christianity here in AD 330, thought parts of the country on the Black Sea were converted two centuries before. She made a cross from grape vines and bound it together with her own hair, and this has remained the cross of the Georgian Church to this day. Georgia's early acceptance of Christ had huge implications in the future for it permanently oriented the country to the west, to Rome, and later to Europe as a whole.



*Arab Domination*
After the death of Muhammad in 632 Arab armies swept north through Iran, and captured Tbilisi in 645 and installed an Emir here. While not interested in colonizing eastern Georgian they forced King Stepanoz II to pay tribute and obey their commands. Georgian culture was thus allowed to continued to develop uninterrupted and for trade, especially along the Silk Road, to continue to flourish. By the tenth century Arab rule in western Georgia had weakened and the Byzantine Empire was rapidly expanding and Basil II was able to retake most of Georgia and unite east and west as one nation.



*David the Builder*
Despite its turbulent history and powerful neighbours, Georgia managed to unite itself into a strong kingdom by the 12th century. David the Builder, 1089-1125 was Georgia's most prominent king, and almost single-handedly initiated the countries golden age. His war against the Turks fortuitously coincided with the Crusades and he was able to stop paying tribute in 1096 and defeated them completely in 1121. Humane treatment of Muslims during this period set a standard for tolerance that was unique in those times and is a hallmark of his enlightened rule. Using his military acumen David was able to vastly expand his Kingdom into modern day Armenia and eastward toward the Caspian Sea.



*Crusades*
The Georgians played a central role in the Crusades, and sent many knights to Palestine to fight in the wars in Palestine. The famous red and white Crusader cross was based on the Georgian Battle flag, which is the national flag today.



*Queen Tamara*
Georgia reached its zenith during the rule of King Tamara (a Queen honoured with the title of King), David's granddaughter, when Georgians enjoyed a cultural renaissance, evidenced by monastery building and a fresco and ornamental design art movement. Richly appointed churches sprang up across the newly formed empire, many atop mountains and still in place today. Georgian culture exponentially in this golden age, schools, bridges and monasteries were built and a literary tradition begun. It was to King Tamara that Shota Rustaveli dedicated his epic poem The Knight in the Panther Skin, which is still memorized by Georgian school children today.



*Black Death *
The horror of the plague reached Georgia earlier than most of Europe, and in 1366 it devastated the local population and effectively ended the golden age.



*Mongols*
The great Mongol general Tamerlane invaded Georgia not less than eight times, starting in 1386. Their huge armies were insurmountable and in the end surrender was the only option. Dividing the kingdom into three principalities they play the nobles off of each other and the king, and collected tribute from all. Georgian knights were then enlisted in the Mongol army and their technology and tactics were instrumental in the terrifying siege of Baghdad.



*Persian and Ottoman Invasions*
During the 16th century Georgia found itself trapped between two expanding empires, the Ottoman Turks to the west and the Persians to the east. The fall of Constantinople and the corresponding change in trade routes greatly weakened Georgia and its future was in grave peril. The Persian Shah Tahmasp invaded four times and Tbilisi was captured and burned and many slaves were taken (Georgian women were very valued for their beauty and men were valued as economic advisors). Eventually the kingdom was divided into two spheres of influence, the west to the Turks and the East to the Persians. For the next 250 years Georgia would not have her independence.



*Bagrationi Rebirth *
Only in the 18th century under the father and son Bagrationi Kings, was Georgia able to become independent again and rebuilding of the nation could commence. Despite rebellious princes, occupying armies, raiding parties from the north they were able to forge a strong new kingdom. Convinced that Georgia could not survive on its own they turned to Catherine the Great of Russia and forged an alliance. In 1783 a treaty was signed making Georgia a protectorate of the Russian Empire.



*Annexation*
Georgia's last colonizer - Russia - began its annexation in 1801, after abrogating its prior treaty, and soon after killed the entire Georgian royal family. This great humiliation was impossible to fight and soon the Russian presence was felt everywhere, indeed in some place their troops quartered their horses in Georgian churches. As a result the country spent over 150 years as a part of the Russian empire, first as a province, then after the communist revolution, as a Soviet Republic.



*Soviet Riviera*
Even in the modern age Georgia retained its knack for self-preservation and independence, always fiercely maintaining its language, religion and culture. Indeed, it was the wealthiest of the Soviet Republics and by the end of the era was hosting 2.5 million tourists year.



*Independence*
In 1991 Georgia unilaterally declared its independence from the USSR. A year later the country proudly became the 179th member of the United Nations.



*Post Communism*
Upon the break-up of the Soviet Union, alliance with the west was quickly sought in order to cement the newfound freedom, but stability was difficult to achieve. Separatists in Abkazia supported by the Russians started a war which ended up in the regions majority Georgian population being forced from their homes and becoming internal refuges. Though the situation is now stabilized and peaceful the conflict is still not resolved.



*Rose Revolution*
In November 2003 the completely non-violent Rose Revolution re-invigorated the process of self-definition. Today Georgia is a presidential Democracy and is lead by its young new President Mikhail Saakashvili.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

THE FIRST GEORGIANS: Archaelogy


*Georgia* recently made world headlines with the startling discovery of the 1.8 million year old Dmanisi hominoids in the hills just south of Tbilisi. Providing the missing link in human evolution between Africa and Europe, it enables us to claim the first outbound tourists from Europe. You can visit the site where they were found and are exhibited and see.

But other more historically recent discoveries - like the gold in *Gonio* by the Black Sea coast, or the figurines and jewellery at nearby *Vani* - continue to provide a wealth of new exhibits for our museums. 

*Georgia* currently has an international exhibition called Medea's Gold in *Germany* and xxxxxx in *France*. Soon it will be shown in the Smithsonian Museum in *Washington DC*.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Architecture*



Georgian *Architecture* in general is a fantastic landscape of watchtowers, hand carved balconies, and richly frescoed churches. Combined with a Mediterranean climate and a legendary hospitality, our buildings which seem torn straight from the fairy tales makes Georgia one of the unacknowledged marvels of the world. Indeed it can be regarded as the ultimate expression of our national heritage and our affinity, affection and skill with stone. 

An ancient tradition reaching far back into pagan times, it seems to parallel the ancient metal crafts as well. The degree of artistry and creativity in the treasures that are our castles and churches, monuments and halls is deeply compelling and moving, as is the way it has been incorporated into modern buildings as well. From homes with circular floor plans to ancient cupolas to the triple-church basilicas there is a unique style and form here. Moreover the amount of ancient architecture that has survived here, especially in the mountains, is truly breathtaking. 

The traditional Georgian house is called a "*darbazi*," which is a rectangular hall with a hearth in the middle and kind of beehive cupola (wooden beams set in a dodecahedron) over the top of it. Versions of it can be found in Tbilisi, at the famous Kopola hotel and the Darbazi of Porakishivil as well as the ethnographic museum. A supra in such an exotic location is not to be missed. 

*Tbilisi* is well known for its unique cantilevered balconies of intricately carved wood which hang over the second floors of many of its buildings, and often hung over the old city walls as well. Painted in a wild variety of colours, from ochre to cinnamon, azure to white. The prototypical ‘Tbilisi house' is a blend of centuries blend of Georgian traditional with Russian classic. 



At one time it was said *Tbilisi* had a church at the end of every street. Although not quite so today, new churches are still being built, from the giant new *Sameba Cathedral*, to the hundreds of small chapels dotted around the city. But it is still the old churches like *Sioni*, *Kashveti* and *Anchiskhati*, that steal the show and capture the full feeling of what it's always been like to be *Georgian.*


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Churches*

 

*This is a nation where a long tradition of religious tolerance unites people instead of dividing them. Throughout all its history, strangers of all faiths have always been welcome in Georgia. Living in the mountains and on the borders of so many civilizations one begins to appreciate the mysterious and learns to live within the numinous. Of course, the primary religion here is Christian as it has been since the fourth century. The Georgian Orthodox Church is at the heart of the nations soul, fundamental to its history, an indisputable part of its future.*

 


There is no better way to catch the inimitable atmosphere of Georgia's history than in its churches. These cupola-domed structures are found from one side our nation to the other. Perched on mountaintops high up in the Greater Caucasus, Mt Kazbegi, or carved into sandstone hillsides, as in Vardzia or David Gareji.

 


The walls are usually covered in frescos and frequently resound with the sounds of our polyphonic choirs. Stand in Tbilisi's Sioni Cathedral on a Sunday morning and experience the sounds of a religious tradition spanning nearly two thousand years. Visit the splendid Gelati complex near Kutaisi (Georgia's second city) and see a large cathedral covered floor to cupola-top with magnificent frescos and mosaics. Wind your way up into the remote mountain valleys of Svaneti and encounter superb 12th century frescos in the most far-flung churches, as well as several museums packed with elegant icons and treasures.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Cafe Life*

 
In the last few years the true atmosphere of historic Tbilisi - the city designed for the guest - is starting to return. Whole districts are suddenly coming alive with cafes, restaurants, carpet and craft shops jostling next to each other. The Chardin area of Tbilisi old town is one such. In the evening just head down there to see what's happening, or check out Iraklie II, Axvlediani, Shavteli streets or the city's main avenue, Rustaveli. In Tbilisi's relaxed atmosphere, cafes stay open until there are no more guests. It is not uncommon for groups of guests to take over the piano and sing until dawn.

 

*Try the rich Turkish or Georgia Coffee sold everywhere, and many shops carry hundreds of variety of Chai (tea).*


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Mtsketa*

A twenty-minute scenic drive out of downtown Tbilisi lands you in Georgia's ancient capital, *Mtskheta* (pronounced sort of like "Sketa"). Set at the confluence of the country's two largest rivers, this historical city is dominated by the giant 12th century The Life-Giving Pillar Cathedral (Sveti Tskhoveli), one of the most sacred placed in all of Georgia. Inside the walls are covered in superb frescos, including a dramatic depiction of the Apocalypse. Due to its cultural significance the entire city has been made a *UNESCO* historical site and is fully protected. 

Long an important trading centre, Mtskheta gained great advantage from its location on the two rivers for good could travel in three directions. Settled since at least the fourth century BC the remains of an acropolis can still be found on Begineti Hill. Surrounded by beautiful forest covered mountains and hills, filled with historic architecture and charming restaurants and about as quaint and well preserved a place as you can find, this is a historical treasure not to be missed. 

Above on the hill overlooking the town is the picturesque *Jvari Church*, which dates back to the 6th century AD. Every October Mtskheta fills with over a hundred thousand visitors to celebrate the town's annual festival.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Adventure Sports:*
*GEORGIA UNBOUND*



Due to its superb mountain setting Georgia is perfectly suited to those seeking nearly any kind of adventure. In the 19th century our huge peaks (nine are over 5000 metres) attracted the worlds great explorers shortly after the Alps were finally conquered. Today mountaineers are no less drawn here. Summits like *Mt Ushba* (4710 metres) the Caucasian "Matterhorn", *Mt Tetnuldi* (4974 metres), *Mt Kazbek* (5033 metres), *Mt Shkhara* (5068 metres) offer full-on challenges to the world's top climbers. Below them are numerous glaciers and excellent rock-climbs of every grade. The lower ridges are becoming increasingly popular with *paragliders.*



Running down the valleys are swift-flowing rivers, ideal for rafting and kayaking, full of a wide variety of difficulty rapids. Some melt-water goes on to carve deep fissures in the rock making excellent venues for *canyoning.* Further-down still the glacial water races underground to form giant caves. The Caucasus has some of Europe`s largest and caving opportunities are numerous, with many remaining to be yet discovered.



Bike and Jeep tours are easy to arrange and increasingly popular and provide a marvellous window on this rugged land.



Helicopter Skiing is also increasing in popularity, so make sure you check out the *Virgin Snow.*




*HELICOPTER-SKIING*


Georgia can boast the most extensive helicopter-skiing facilities in the world. Due to the relative under-development of our mountains helicopters have a far greater range and flexibility of choice. They are however still carefully regulated and maintained. Taking off from Gudauri (2000 metres), skiers frequently arrive at the bottom reporting some of the longest and most exhilarating runs of their lives…



Luxury accommodations are available as well as budget.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*GEORGIAN FOOD*
_*"Every Georgian dish is a poem."*_ 
* Alexander Pushkin*

 

Georgia's rich and savoury cuisine is the natural extension of a fertile, mineral-rich landscape fed by the pure waters of the Caucasus Mountains. Due to the antiquity of the culture here it is hardly surprising Georgia has developed such a strikingly original cuisine. Not only is it a perfect accompaniment to the rich viniculture here, we make a point in showing it off to our guests in elaborate feasts we call *"Supras."* 

Most of our food is organic, and the ingredients from our incredibly varied cuisine profit from the mild climate that provides fresh vegetables for three quarters of the year - and we have the best Tomato's you've ever tasted. Numerous aromatic wild mountain herbs give our dishes an uncommonly exotic aroma. Rich in walnuts, pomegranate, vegetable pates, organic fresh meats, wild herbs and love of garlic, our cuisine provides a superb accompaniment to the endless supply of wine. 

By the way our food is not only wonderful it's cheap. You can easily eat a world-class meal, with wine, for less than the cost of a paperback book. You will never go hungry in Georgia, and with of our love of toasting you certainly won't go thirsty either.



*THE SUPRA*

*The grand Georgian table is still very much alive and is found on a daily basis in cities as in villages. Spread out before you, you will find a superb range of meats, cheeses, vegetables more often than not organically produced, and often at high altitude amid pure mountain air. Our Matsoni (Georgian yogurt) and the many varieties of cheeses from sheep, cow and goat's milk are the products of these deep green pastures. As the ‘Tamada' or toast-maker raises a glass to ‘friendship' look down the table at the array of aromatic foods covering the surface. The following are just a few of the dishes unique to Georgia:*


*Mtswadi*

*Georgian barbeque, meat grilled to perfection over a grape vine-wood fire, with fresh pomegranate juice squeezed over it.*



*Khinkali*

*The Georgian National dish: juicy meat dumplings made to be eaten by hand, using a special technique that can be learned only here. Visitors end up craving this so much they make special trips back just to taste it again.*



*Khaja-puri
*

*Georgian cheese bread, appearing in a number of regional styles*



*Baje*

*Ground walnut sauce with garlic and spices. Great with everything*



*Adjab-sandali*

*A delicious blend of fried aubergines, onions, peppers and mountain spices
*


*Ajika*

*Georgia’s own spicy hot sauce filled with herbs and spices.*



*Tkemali*

*Georgian ketchup, but oh so much more… A red or green sour plumb sauce made from the fruit of the tkemali tree. No one leaves the country without a bottle.*



*Lobiani
*

*Bread filled with beans and aromatic spices.*



*Badrejani*

*Aubergine and garlic, with pomegranate seeds and walnut paste*


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Great thread. Cool info :cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Amazing thread. More info please :cheers:


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*SKIING IN GEORGIA:*
*Europe's Best Kept Secret*


While many ski-slopes around the world are starting to run thin on snow, the Caucasus Mountains continue to offer an extended natural snow skiing season. The snow here is deep and soft and fresh powder is common, partly because of altitude (here there are twelve peaks higher than Mont Blanc) and partly because of climate (close to the moisture rich winds of the Black Sea). On the whole our slopes are superb with a vertical drop of about 1,000 meters and continuous runs of between six and fifteen kilometres. This year many slopes were still open into late May.



We have two main skiing resorts, *Gudauri* in the Greater Caucasus and *Bakuriani* in the Lesser Caucasus - both now fast developing with many recently built lifts, hotels and chalets many in conjunction with Austrians. Ever increasing prosperity means that new lifts are constantly being built and resorts offer the full gamut of facilities for all levels of skier. The cross-country, snowboarding, and ski-treks are excellent, and well backed up by full rental facilities and international standard emergency services.

For something truly spectacular you have to try Helicopter Skiing in Georgia.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*National Parks*

*Georgia* has one the largest proportions of land dedicated to national park (25%) in the world (by contrast the USA has only 4% of its land protected). Fully 40% of our territory is forest, a good proportion genuine old growth virgin wood.

*Georgia* has 31 National Parks and Protected Areas identified for conservation. Our flora and fauna are exceptionally rich on international standards - so we have a lot to preserve. We have 16 full-on Nature Reserves (dedicated exclusively for natural self-regeneration with only restricted human access) and four National Parks (established for responsible use and watched over by wardens). 


*Tusheti National Park*

the beautiful mountainous north-east corner of Georgia, bordering Daghestan and Chechnia. Sealed off by high snowy passes 8 months of the year, full of rich grass plateaus and tower-guarded villages.


*Borjomi-Kharagauli National Park *

Georgia's first effective National Park with preservation orders dating back to Tsarist times - set on the borders of the Lesser Caucasus. Richly forested and full of animals.


*Kolhetian National Park *

three separate areas of wetland bordering the Black Sea and following the course of the Rioni river. Superb bird-watching location.


*Vashlovani National Park *

our driest National Park set in the far, south east corner of Georgia, right up against the Azerbaijan border. Home of the critically endangered *Anatolian Leopard* and many *rare raptors*.


*Lagodekhi National Park *

Located in the Far East has numerous unique plants found nowhere else. Recently Azerbaijan has signed an agreement with Georgia to allow hikers to pass back and forth over the border freely.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*The Mountains*

The soul of *Georgia* is in its mountains, they have protected us, haunted us and given us solace. It is no surprise that we build most of our churches on mountain peaks, it is always where our heart is. Even before Christianity, mountains were sacred places and the center of worship.

Our alpine lakes and valleys have long been our summer homes for noble and Shepard alike, a refuge from the buzz and hum of daily life below. We have always sought peace in our mountains, and now you can as well.

*Georgia* is an extremely mountainous country, certainly the most so in Europe. The rugged Caucasus Mountains stretch across the northern third, while central and south, the *Lesser Caucasus Mountains* dominate the landscape. Europe's highest point, *(Mt. Elbrus)* is located in the north of Georgia's reaching 18,841 ft. (5,633m).

*Kazbegi* is known for its extremely scenic church of the Holy Trinity, springing from the rock like a test of tenacity and faith. *Svaneti* is one of the most remote regions in *Georgia* and has the highest occupied village in Europe. Tusheti is known as a nature lovers dream, completely untouched by the modern world.


*"To the natural beauties, the snowy peaks, the flowers and forests of the Svanetian landscape, man has added something. It is a land where every man's house is his castle. The meadows and the cultivated valleys are strewn with high white towers. In one spot a single tower stands isolated, in another they cluster in groups of fifty to eighty " 
*
* Douglas W. Freshfield, The Exploration of the Caucasus, 1896*



*
Kazbegi*


Kazbegi is Georgia's most famous and picturesque mountain. It is the second tallest in Europe, with its peak at 5033 metres. Its white peak, known as the bride because it resembles a wedding veil, can be seen for hundreds of kilometres in either direction. *Kazbegi* is so huge it has fully seven different large glaciers descending down from its summit. Eagles and vultures constantly circle in the sky around it and in one hike it is possible to see all three of Georgia's endemic birds. 

The magical town of *Stepantsminda* (formerly Kazbegi) sits at the base of *Mt Kazbek*. Perched above it like a fairytale castle, is the Sameba ("holy trinity") monastery and bell-tower that date back to the 14th century. 
 
Walk up to the church and experience one of Georgia's classic day hikes, switch-backing from *Gergeti village*, drawing ever closer to the massive extinct volcano cone of Mt *Kazbek* living in eternal snows above. 

 

Around Kazbegi you can also see: 
*Truso Gorge* - a spectacular gorge opening up to a high altitude valley dotted with towers and springs, including a small, naturally carbonated lake.
*Jutta* - the high Khevsuretian village, entrance point for the spectacular rock-climbers haven, Chaukhi mountain.
*Devdoraki* - a dramatic gorge-walk leading up to one of Georgia's lower glacier tongues (at about 2500 metres).
*Gergeti Trinity church* - This church complex is beautifully situated on the top of the hill nearby the township of *Kazbegi*, is the main chapel of the region. The bell-tower standing nearby is contemporary with the cross-domed Church of the Mother of God and creates a uniform complex together with it. Its impressive location, set before the stunning backdrop of the snow capped, 5033m high Mt. Kazbek (Mkinvartsveri), makes it a must see.

 




*Racha*
Although not concealed by high passes, Racha is one of Georgia's remotest areas. Again high in the mountains, the road-in is a marvel, taking you past large lakes and beautifully decorated churches (like Nikortsminda). Once there, the hiking is quite fabulous and nature very much undisturbed.

 


While difficult to reach in the winter, in the summer it is an incredible place for camping and hiking.



Rachans have a particular reputation for fierceness and extreme pride, but are also known for the closeness of their friendships. Many of the best chefs in Georgia come from *Racha*, and their food is superlative even by Georgian standards.


*The Church of St. Nicholar* is of particular note for the quality of its stone carvings and reliefs is extraordinary and are very well preserved. Their primary theme is also unusual in that it is the return of Christ on Judgment day. Fantastic chimerical animals such as griffins and winged horses and lions also predominate, and reveal the lingering power of the pagan belief system.

*Typical houses in Racha*
 


*
Tusheti*
 
Known as the Georgian Shangri-La, Tusheti is an unforgettable remote mountain valley. Hidden behind a 3000 metre pass in the northeast corner of Georgia right up against the Daghestan border, Tusheti is one of Georgia's great secrets. With the road only open three or four months a year its high mountain plateaus and valleys are dotted with villages marked out by their own distinctive stone towers - as at Omalo. Recently designated as a National Park, Tusheti welcomes visitors who enjoy the traditional Caucasian home stay - in which you are invited in as one of the family.

*If you are seeking a trip to one of the worlds most unvisited locales, trekking here is guaranteed to tread new ground, for centuries few have come here.*


 
*Don't miss the Pagan era Pyramid...*



*Khevsureti*

 

Hardly less remote than *Tusheti, Khevsureti* is also cut off from civilisation all winter. Home to a fabulous tradition of tunic-making and embroidery, the Khevsur people, like the Tushes, are gentle and hospitable. Shatili, the capital of Khevsureti is a splendid fortified village crowded round a rock in which the walls of houses combine to form a defensive citadel.

Accessible only from the *Georgian Military Highway*, the primary route through *the Greater Caucasus, Khevsureti* is the home of many legends. So many traditions are said to begin here, from the ancient cult of the ram, to that of friendship and the rites of hospitality .

 


*
Svaneti*
 
Considered the most dramatic and impressive region of the entire Caucasus, hiking in *Svaneti* is arguably the finest in Europe, if not the world. From the Cross Peak directly above *Mestia* you can see the magnificent twin peaks of *Mt Ushba* (4710 metres), the snow pyramid of Mt Tetnuldi (4974 metres), the beginnings of Georgia's highest mountain, Mt Shkhara (5068 metres), with *Mt Elbruz, Europe's biggest* (5642 metres) lurking just behind Ushba. Here you are truly in the heart of the mountains, and the feeling of being here is indescribable.

Svaneti is known for its superb house-towers, most dating back to the 12/13th centuries, which spring up from the rocky valley floor like miniature castles. Drive round the corner into *Latali* village and be struck by the sight of a dozen tall towers reaching into the sky like stone fingers. With such a strong architectural presence it is no surprise that Mestia Museum is a treasure trove of exquisite icons and artefacts gathered from Svaneti's many remote churches and villages, preserved in this natural mountain fortress from centuries of pillagers..


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Bakuriani*

 

*Bakuriani* is situated in 29 km from *Borjomi* at 1700-2000 m above the sea level in the sub-tropical zone. The snow blanket remains for 4-5 months but in the summer the aroma of the coniferous trees and other climatic factors create ideal conditions for rest and recreation.

It is a paradise for ski-lovers and an internationally important winter sports centre, *which meets Olympic standards*. Many international athletes come here to practice their skills. It is also a superb venue for children to take their first steps in winter sports, ideal for families and popular among the young generations. Ropeways, ski-jumps, ski-tracks, cross-country skiing, horse-rides, horse-drawn sledges, and snowmobile - all can be found in *Bakuriani*. The surrounding mountains offer numerous possibilities for both challenging and scenic mountain mobile trips as for example up and down Kohkta Gora (2,150 m. above the sea level) or the road from *Bakuriani to Tabatskuri Lake via Tskhra-Tskaro* Pass (2,454 m. long distance). Enjoy riding through peaceful countryside and seeing spectacular views.

If you like flying, this is one of the most attractive sites in Georgia. The microclimate is very favourable for air sports. The view from above is stunning with amazing panoramic views of a world seemingly untouched by man.

One of the most interesting places to visit in Bakuriani is the Botanical Garden. Its rich collection of plant specimens represents interesting examples of Alpine and Sub-Alpine vegetation. There are about 1500 species of plants here. The territory covers 17 hectares.

If you have a passion for extreme sports, are not afraid of a fast mountain river, and if you like to feel an adrenalin rush - for you rafting on the river Mtkvari will be a real test. The dizzy speed of the river, the cool waves, picturesque banks and splendid sceneries of the *Borjomi* gorge is a favourite with Georgian adventurers.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*GOLDEN GEORGIA!* *RESORTS*

Georgia has over 100 kilometres of pristine *Black Sea* coast - set in a sub-tropical zone surrounded by citrus and tea plantations. Nothing is better on hot summer's day than a swim in the refreshing, lapping waters around Batumi and Kobuleti - to be followed, if desired, by a lavish nightlife to remember. A favourite spot of not only Georgians but of the jet set, the action never stops in the summer months.

Georgia's premier beach resort is *Batumi*, located on *the Black Sea*, with incredibly beaches and a rollicking nightlife.


*Spas
*
This is a land where old age is not an obstacle, but just another stage of life, and when living past a hundred comes as a surprise to no one. Health is taken seriously here, and spas have always been a vital part of a healthy life. Tbilisi, Georgia's capital, grew up around its natural sulphur baths. Providing welcome respite to the travellers of the Silk Road for two thousand years - the warm springs of our country historically set the tone for Georgia's traveller-friendly culture

 

* "A great sense of freedom and well-being permeated me. All my tiredness had gone and I felt strong enough to lift a mountain" *
*Alexander Dumas*, *after a visit to the sulphur baths in 1858.
*

We have a number of spa towns, the most famous being *Borjomi* the vacation home of the Tsar - source of the first-rate mineral water now exported round the world. The mountain landscape is dotted with thousands of natural springs that pour out delicious waters of every kind. Georgia's spa-culture has developed this rich resource to a fine art, building several resorts around our many types of warm, mineral or naturally carbonated waters (each with its own specialized health benefits). No visit to Georgia is complete without a trip to one of our Roman style baths - such as the domed sulphur baths under the 4th century Narikala Fortress in Tbilisi.

Though no research has been performed in recent years, each variety of water is known to have its own curative powers over a large variety of diseases and ailments. Many people travel long distances to a particular spring for its restorative powers.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*WINE COUNTRY*



Come For the Wine, Stay For the People


If the mountains are the crown of Georgia's superb landscape, then Kakheti is its glowing heart. Known almost exclusively for its vineyards and wineries, this wide and fertile valley presses up against the white topped Daghestan Caucasus to the north and the Azerbaijan wetlands to the south. Hot enough in summer to ripen any grape to perfection, the morning fog and the abundant rivers flowing down from the high Caucasus help fill them with bold flavour.

 

Touring this region for wine tasting is becoming evermore popular, and there are many different wineries you can visit to taste the wares. A new tourist center and museum have been built in Telavi, and there you can receive information and maps on all the wineries and vineyards and top-flight restaurants to visit.


*The Alazani valley with its picturesque churches *- like *Gremi* and *Ikhalto* - is cradle of not only Georgia's finest wines, but also viniculture as a whole. With the wines often named after the villages of their origin, one of the better known is Tsinandali, home to both to an excellent winery and also the home (now a museum) of one of Georgia's foremost poets, Alexander Chavachavadze.


*Telavi*, the friendly capital of Kakheti is the perfect base for any serious exploration of the origins of wine, rich in gardens and with streets lined with oak and mulberry trees it retains the charms of small city situated. Don't miss the Palace of Herekle II (Hercules II) built in a semi-Persian style with stained glass panels and low slung doorways, with ornately landscaped rose gardens.


*The city of Signagi* *is enclosed by the second longest wall in the world, after only the **Great Wall of China*. Most of the wall still remains, as do all of its 29 towers. Situated on a hill in the middle of a vast wine growing plane it has spectacular vistas in all directions, and served as first outpost and warning of an invasion from Persia.



*Kakheti* is home to hundreds of historical and architectural monuments. Among these are the splendid Alaverdi Cathedral (11th Cent.), the Shuamta Monastery (7th Cent.), the Gremi Church (16th Cent.) and the medieval academy in Ikalto (13th Cent.), which was founded here to become a leading centre of enlightenment and scholarship in feudal Georgia. According to legend, *Shota Rustavel**i*, the famous Georgian poet, studied here.

To the north, situated in the eastern part of the Great Caucasus Range, Tusheti province with its forested and snow-capped mountains, charming historic villages and original architecture is among the hikers seeking something different

*The city of Signagi is enclosed by the second longest wall in the world, after only the Great Wall of China*


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*CAVE CITIES IN GEORGIA*

*Georgia is famous for its ancient cities carved out of stone and in the side of cliffs. Nowhere else are such ancient labyrinths so well preserved. Three cities are of primary interest:*

*I have never felt such palpable transcendence. A thick veil of divinity hung in the hot, shimmering air. It was positively biblical. I could feel the finality with which the Holy Syrian Fathers ended their long search and moved into God's own caves.*


*Vardzia*


The largest cave complex in *Georgia*, at one point Vardzia had 19 levels, 3,000 caves and penetrated sixty metres into the cliffs and is still nearly as extensive. Partly-destroyed by an earthquake in the 15th century, about twelve levels remain, including the marvellous church of the Assumption inset into the rock and covered in fine frescos. One shows both David the Builder and *Queen Tamar* - believed to have been painted during the Queen's lifetime (12th century). Designed to be an impregnable center of learning and a monastery by *Queen Tamar*, Vardzia represents the apex of the cave city, the culmination of an ancient tradition. At one time defenders here were able to hold off an army of 400,000 Moslems invaders, and after this and many other victories it became famous as an outpost of faith.

 





*DAVIT GAREJI*


A city carved out of history, *David Gareji* is set in the heart of a semi-desert amongst dramatic pink and yellow sandstone cliffs. Founded by the 6th century monk, David Gareji, this monastery complex expanded over the centuries and at one time housed over 10,000 monks living in caves and monasteries within a twenty-kilometre radius. 

Many of the caves are still decorate d with paintings made by the monks - particularly the Udabno caves, high on a ridge overlooking Azerbaijan. It is considered by many people to be a true spiritual center, a place of south profound beauty and transcendence that the presence of the holy spirit can be palpably felt.



*
UPLISTSIKHE*


The ancient, large complex of natural caves of the Uplistsikhe city site is located 10km away from the town of Gori, on the right bank of the Mtkvari River. Inhabited from pre-Christian times it was an important trade center on the historic Silk Road, well until the 12th century. Rooms of various sizes and functions and halls of dwellings are carved in the rock. The hall complexes, the pagan temples and Christian churches, the theatre, the dungeons and wine cellars are noteworthy. Don't forget a side visit to the *Stalin Museum* in nearby Gori.

 
*Arch of Theatre*


----------



## KavkAZ1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Davit Gareji are within Azerbaijan not Georgia.

But not to forget, great thread. Good job.


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Fantastic Sandro :rock::rock::rock: Please more:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ninim (Jul 29, 2010)

sandro_055 said:


> *GEORGIAN FOOD*
> _*"Every Georgian dish is a poem."*_
> * Alexander Pushkin*
> 
> ...


OMG! How do I miss this food!!!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Yummi, I just love khingali and haca-puri. I used to go often to Georgian restaurants when I was in Baku


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Kokoity said:


> *Summer in Georgia*


What an amazing video. It made me want to go to Georgia right now:cheers:


----------



## ninim (Jul 29, 2010)

Galandar said:


> Yummi, I just love khingali and haca-puri. I used to go often to Georgian restaurants when I was in Baku


Is there many Georgian restaurants in Baku?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ninim said:


> Is there many Georgian restaurants in Baku?


There are some. I have been to 5 Georgian restaurants in Baku. The food is really delicious, I love it!!!


----------



## ninim (Jul 29, 2010)

I was expecting to hear 1 or 2, but 5??? wow!!! If I only could find just 1 Georgian Restaurant in Portland or Seattle I would be happy


----------



## ninim (Jul 29, 2010)

Galandar said:


> There are some. I have been to 5 Georgian restaurants in Baku. The food is really delicious, I love it!!!


I was expecting to hear 1 or 2, but 5??? wow!!! If I only could find just 1 Georgian Restaurant in Portland or Seattle I would be happy


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Wauuu, I like Georgia! Expect me next year!  I adore your food 
Could you please inform me about security situation over there?


----------



## ninim (Jul 29, 2010)

SokoX said:


> Wauuu, I like Georgia! Expect me next year!  I adore your food
> Could you please inform me about security situation over there?


Zdravo! Drago mi je )) Talking about food, Bosnian food is one of my favorites! love Chevapi and Pita!!! Yami


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

SokoX said:


> Wauuu, I like Georgia! Expect me next year!  I adore your food
> *Could you please inform me about security situation over there? *


Georgia is very save. I sure that you don´t get any problems there (except the occupied territories Abchasia and South Ossetia. I have no informations from the security situation there.).


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you Ninim. I am glad you like it.
Kokoity,
Thank you, I am coming to Georgia ! =) Can't wait.


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Kokoity said:


> *Georgia - the first Orthodox country in the world*


good video, only a shame that Protestant church sponsored from the USA is converting Orthodoxy Georgians away to Protestants hno:


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Very shame. How people react on religion conversion?
Btw, Georgia is adorable.


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Tbilisi at night*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Tbilisi at night


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Tao-Klarjeti*
> Friday, August 6
> Tao-Klarjeti is the term conventionally used in modern historical literature to describe the historic south-western Georgian principalities, now forming part of north-eastern Turkey and divided among the provinces of Erzurum, Artvin, Ardahan and Kars. Tao and Klarjeti were originally the names of the two most important provinces of the Georgian lands that stretched from the Georgian Gorge in the south to the Lesser Caucasus in the north.
> 
> ...


http://www.messenger.com.ge/issues/2165_august_6_2010/2165_region.html


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *The blend of Georgian taste and odour*
> 
> There is no one cuisine anywhere on this planet, that has the plethora of variance in tastes and flavours as well as compositions of ingredients that produces such marvelous dishes as the Georgians have in their uniquely delicious and multivaried cuisine.
> 
> ...


http://www.messenger.com.ge/issues/2165_august_6_2010/2165_cuisine.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Kokoity said:


> http://www.messenger.com.ge/issues/2185_september_3_2010/2185_cuisine.html



This must be yummy....thanks.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

What a excellent thread!!:applause:kay:Thanks for Kokoity, Sandro_055 and Shkhara for excellent pics, videos and informations!...:hug:
Georgia has really great history, rich culture, hospitable people, gorgeous landscapes, yummy cuisine, high class wines...
I like spectacular Georgian dances. Simply the great!!


























:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## shkhara (Sep 23, 2010)

mountain dance


----------



## shkhara (Sep 23, 2010)

caucase




georgian lezginka(mkhedruli)


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

ArtZ said:


> What a excellent thread!!:applause:kay:Thanks for Kokoity, Sandro_055 and Shkhara for excellent pics, videos and informations!...:hug:
> Georgia has really great history, rich culture, hospitable people, gorgeous landscapes, yummy cuisine, high class wines...
> I like spectacular Georgian dances. Simply the great!!
> 
> :applause::applause::applause:


Thank you


----------



## shkhara (Sep 23, 2010)

adjaria


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Batumi 2010*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Gudauritours*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Tbilisi*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## progress1 (May 9, 2010)

i had seen georgian dances by a folk dance group from rustavi ages ago in bodrum castle (turkey) and loved it so much!! one day i will come to georgia and visit the land of my grandmothers ancestors...


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Georgia Caucasus: Wilderness at the border of Dagestan. Lagodekhi National Park*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Summer In Georgien*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Batumi to host MTV LIVE GEORGIA in 2011*
> 03.12.10
> An American Music Television MTV will conduct its festival in Batumi, Georgia in summer 2011. The long-term negotiations between Georgian government and the company management turned our fruitful. World popular music stars will arrive in Batumi for MTV Live Georgia and over a billion spectators will watch the show live.
> MTV has been holding similar festivals in many countries for past few years in world`s various cities and tens of thousands of people arrive in the host countries to attend the shows.
> Georgian government hopes the project will promote tourism and infrastructure development in the country.


http://rustavi2.com/news/news_text.php?id_news=39555&pg=1&im=main&ct=0&wth=


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Ski resorts open up to the New Year and Christmas holidays *
> 
> There can be few more magical places in which to spend your Christmas or New Year’s holidays than a snowy ski resort – guaranteeing you a white Christmas and New Year Eve. Still, choosing a destination for your ski trip can be confusing, particularly in Georgia when one takes into consideration the fact that there are now three ski destinations to choose from.
> 
> ...


http://www.georgiatoday.ge/article_details.php?id=8575


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Wine - Lifeblood of Georgia *


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Ski resorts open up to the New Year and Christmas holidays*
> 
> There can be few more magical places in which to spend your Christmas or New Year’s holidays than a snowy ski resort – guaranteeing you a white Christmas and New Year Eve. Still, choosing a destination for your ski trip can be confusing, particularly in Georgia when one takes into consideration the fact that there are now three ski destinations to choose from.
> 
> ...


http://www.georgiatoday.ge/article_details.php?id=8585


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

very informative thread about Georgia,
thanks a ot, would like to visit, i know Georgian cuisine has delicious foods .


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Gudauri Resort/Hotel Overview*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Here is the link to the new Georgia forum.*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2839


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*The best of trip to Georgia - Kakheti, David Gareja, Wine House Gurjaani*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *New Svaneti advertising campaign*
> 
> The country’s National Tourism Agency, a state body in charge of tourism development, has launched a new advertising campaign to promote Svaneti, Georgia’s brand new year-round ski destination. The campaign, produced by Horizonti TV studio, has been running on local television since March 1.
> 
> ...


http://www.georgiatoday.ge/article_details.php?id=8797


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Extreme tourism in Georgia*
> 
> Georgia, with its breathtaking landscapes, wild canyons, high peaks and windswept coastlines, has a lot to offer in terms of extreme sports. The Georgian government is continuing to work on improving tourism infrastructure in the country, and is seeking to tap the potential for “extreme tourism.”
> 
> ...


http://www.georgiatoday.ge/article_details.php?id=8803


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

14339807


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

14499292


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Kvareli Lake Resort*
http://www.kvarelilakeresort.ge/


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Real Treasure of Georgian Nature*
> 
> 28 July 2011
> Magic Garden, Sea, Sun, Beaches, Diving and Ajarian Cuisine
> ...


http://georgianjournal.ge/index.php...f-georgian-nature-&catid=27:tourism&Itemid=32


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread....would love to see more photos please.


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rustaveli Avenue by patrickbseattle, on Flickr


IMG_8654-1 by patrickbseattle, on Flickr


National Church.. Tbilisi, Republic of Georgia by patrickbseattle, on Flickr


Tbilisi park by patrickbseattle, on Flickr


Kasris Beer, Republic of Georgia by patrickbseattle, on Flickr


Sunset on Ushba / Svanetia / Svaneti / Mestia / მესტია / სვანეთი / უშბა by Mikheil Samkharadze (kesha), on Flickr


Sulfur Baths in Tbilisi by stastie, on Flickr


Tbilisi, Georgia by Ferry Vermeer (slowing down), on Flickr


Cycling Through Georgia by travelling two, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Public Bath District by Mark Feenstra, on Flickr


Houses by Mark Feenstra, on Flickr


Fortress Wall by Mark Feenstra, on Flickr


Old and New by Mark Feenstra, on Flickr


Church by Mark Feenstra, on Flickr


Café Girl by Mark Feenstra, on Flickr


Puppet Theatre by Mark Feenstra, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Waiting. by brendieiniceland, on Flickr


Playing in snow. by brendieiniceland, on Flickr


DSC_0865 by brendieiniceland, on Flickr


Crossing the road by brendieiniceland, on Flickr


For sale by brendieiniceland, on Flickr


In the rain by brendieiniceland, on Flickr


Tblisi skyline by brendieiniceland, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos from Georgia...:cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful country


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Freedom Square, Tbilisi by filchist, on Flickr


Tbilisi city hall by filchist, on Flickr


Old Tbilisi streets at night by filchist, on Flickr


King Vakhtang Gorgasali monument on sunrise by filchist, on Flickr


Evening Tbilisi by filchist, on Flickr


Old Tbilisi by filchist, on Flickr


St. Michael's Golden-Domed Cathedral by filchist, on Flickr


St. Sophia Cathedral. by filchist, on Flickr


St George slaying the dragon by filchist, on Flickr


Georgian landscape by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Evening Tbilisi cityscape by filchist, on Flickr


Old amazing buiding in the Old Tbilisi part by filchist, on Flickr


Georgian religios drawing on the wall above the store by filchist, on Flickr


Orthodox icons store by filchist, on Flickr


Bridge of peace and old Tbilisi byuldings by filchist, on Flickr


Tbilisi cityscape by filchist, on Flickr


Traditional Georgian Architecture style by filchist, on Flickr


Evening Tbilisi cityscape by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

GEO_ tbilisi Panorama by dxb13, on Flickr


Rustaveli Avenue by patrickbseattle, on Flickr


Sunset on Ushba / Svanetia / Svaneti / Mestia / მესტია / სვანეთი / უშბა by Mikheil Samkharadze (kesha), on Flickr


Radisson Hotel by filchist, on Flickr


The main gate of the Holy Trinity Cathedral of Tbilisi by filchist, on Flickr


Bridge of peace by filchist, on Flickr


Autumn landscape by filchist, on Flickr


Acorn on the blue by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice country


----------

